
Google Forces Developers to Stop Using PHP IMAP Extension - woranl
https://medium.com/@freescout/google-forces-developers-to-stop-using-php-imap-extension-ea935feb1770
======
woranl
[https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2019/12/less-secure-
app...](https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2019/12/less-secure-apps-oauth-
google-username-password-incorrect.html?m=1)

“Scanners and other devices - No change is required for scanners or other
devices using simple mail transfer protocol (SMTP) or LSAs to send emails.”

What does that mean?

Isn’t SMTP also uses password for authentication? Or are they referring to
SMTP relay which relies of Static IP?

------
verdverm
> Starting February 15, 2021, G Suite accounts will only allow access to apps
> using OAuth.

Mostly just the author complaining that their preferred PHP module for email
doesn't support Oauth.

¿Apparently, Google should wait to enforce better security until open source
libraries are updated?

